# Sonnensystem in Java3D



## janni80 (8. Nov 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme irgendwie nicht weiter, ich bin Programmierneuling und muss was ein Sonnensystem in Java3D programmieren. Mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiss wie ich anfangen soll zu programmieren, kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen meine ersten Schritte zu gehen Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn ich das Universum hätte mit Erde und Mond, könnte das nämlich dann als Grundstruktur verwenden. 
Wäre über Feedback dankbar.

Gruss 
Janni


----------



## AlArenal (8. Nov 2005)

Hier schwirren doch massig Links zu Tutorials rum. 

Schritt 1 wäre doch erstmal irgendeine Kugel angezeigt zu bekommen.

Schritt 2 wäre ne Kamerasteuerung (Maus und / oder Tastatur) zu basteln.

Schritt 3 wäre für Sonne und Planeten Kugeln zu positionieren (in der passenden Größe, mit passenden Abständen) und in einem Auswahlmnü auf Klick die Kamera auf diese Objekte zu richten.

Schritt 4 wäre mal so langsam die Objekte mit Texturen zu belegen (mal bei der NASA vorbeischauen).

Schritt 5 wäre die Planeten entsprechend ihrer Parameter korrekt auf ihren Umlaufbahnen zu positionieren; dann kann man später nämlich auch ein beliebiges Datum setzen und bekommt dann die Position aktualisiert.. kann man auch animieren...

Schritt 6 wäre das nun für Planeten umgesetzte Zeugs auch auf Monde anzuwenden.

Ist doch pretty straight forward, oder?


----------



## janni80 (8. Nov 2005)

Hi AlArenal,

vielen Dank für die Hilfe, kannst du mir vielleicht helfen und mir sagen wie ich anfangen soll, ich denke eine Kugel werde ich schon hinbekommen, aber wie komm ich dann zu Schritt zwei, ich meine den Übergang dorthin.

Gruss janni80


----------



## AlArenal (8. Nov 2005)

Hier im Forum findest du zuallererst ein kleines Tutorial, das dürfte schonmal einige Fragen abhandeln. Statt eines Würfels brauchst du halt ne Kugel und wenn du die Maussteuerung ist da ja auch schon drin.

En detail kann ich dir hier eh nicht konkret helfen, weil ich mit 3D-Programmierung derzeit nichts am Hut habe


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Nov 2005)

Naja bastel dir halt erstmal Canvas3D und die Haupt-BranchGroup mit der Kugel und für die Navigation kannst du dir auch mal die Klassen anschauen:
http://www.seas.ucla.edu/java3d/com/sun/j3d/utils/behaviors/keyboard/KeyNavigatorBehavior.html
http://www.seas.ucla.edu/java3d/com/sun/j3d/utils/behaviors/vp/OrbitBehavior.html
http://www.seas.ucla.edu/java3d/com/sun/j3d/utils/behaviors/mouse/package-summary.html


----------

